
Huawei Launches AI Chip in Push to Unseat U.S. Makers - jonbaer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/huawei-launches-ai-chip-in-push-to-unseat-u-s-makers-11566556836?mod=rsswn
======
magicsmoke
Anyone know if Huawei has a China-based foundry that can manufacture their
designs, and how good they are compared to Intel/Samsung/TSMC?

